# Eco Front Air Dam Extension?



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i hope its not just taped on!!!!!


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you shoot us a pic of the dangler? Im sure the fastening strategy for an underbody part is not tape. It may have been taped as a retainer until proper fasteners can be driven. If there was an impact that broke the fasteners I can see that leading to the situation you describe.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I tried to get it back on the underbody, and succeeded for the most part, but it is still lower than the other side. When I get home from work I'll try to snap some pictures, but thanks to the constant rain all week it is difficult to get a good picture. Yeah, when I was trying to get it back up, the tape looks like its there to help hold it up, not secure it.

As for impact, I have babied my car, and take extra care to check for these types of things daily. Like I said, I cannot honestly remember doing anything that would have caused this and the part doesn't look damaged in anyway, just lower.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Alright, I took some pictures, although its much harder to see since I tried to fix it myself. Also the thing is so low, without getting on the ground I can't really snap a good picture, and since the ground is all wet and muddy, I wasn't going to do that in my work clothing.

Here is the driver's side which is normal and still fully attached:



















And here is the passenger side which is the one that was hanging. It is still much lower than the other side, and the pictures don't really show it. Also note, that little white thing is rolled up tape.


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

It is dealer installed when the car is delivered, I saw mine in the trunk when it came in. Maybe they didn't do it quite right?


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Your guess is as good as mine. I'll be taking it in tomorrow for the two recalls. I'm going to have them look at it then as well.


----------



## northvibe (May 4, 2011)

Hmmmm good to know I'll have to check my roommies car.


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

My dealer's mechanic fixed both of the issues that were involved with the recalls, and when I told him about the dam, he put it on a lift and showed me. Apparently the buffoon who did on my car was new, and he didn't secure the clips on that side. He showed me how to do it, patched it right up, and gave me a coupon for a free oil change (despite the fact they gave me 3 years of free oil changes.) Now I have 3.25 years of free oil changes!


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

MaximusPrime said:


> My dealer's mechanic fixed both of the issues that were involved with the recalls, and when I told him about the dam, he put it on a lift and showed me. Apparently the buffoon who did on my car was new, and he didn't secure the clips on that side. He showed me how to do it, patched it right up, and gave me a coupon for a free oil change (despite the fact they gave me 3 years of free oil changes.) *Now I have 3.25 years of free oil changes*!


...so, (un)-like Charlie Sheen, you're "*...WINNING...*"!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

I suppose that is certainly one way of putting it! Add it to the fact that my dealer provides a lifetime warranty on the engine and powertrain after GM's expires, and I'm certainly Winning!


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Glad to hear they fixed it for you, and then some.

Funny, I saw an Eco in the local Lowes parking lot about two weeks ago and walked over to have a look at it. When I walked in front of it the chin spoiler was not there at all! I wondered if it fell off or if the owner removed it to get into a steep driveway or something without scraping. Seems to be maybe the dealer didn't have it clipped in right and it blew off! Try explaining that to the dealer if it's missing entirely and getting them to replace it free of charge!


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine is coming off on the drivers side as well. But it's mainly my fault for my backing out of a steep drive way at an angle and it scraped a little bit on the ground....


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

^ It should take more abuse than that! Take it to the dealer before it falls right off!


----------



## MaximusPrime (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah, my dealer told me that they really don't take much abuse. The clips are designed in such a way that scraping looks like it could take the whole thing right off. You just need to be careful on steep inclines and potholes, etc.


----------



## KenJr (Feb 26, 2011)

MaximusPrime said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Has anyone with an Eco noticed that the black trim piece underneath the front bumper has started to come off?
> 
> Anyone have any idea how that attaches?


About every few weeks I take my Eco in for that problem. The first time it was hanging down on the right side, they showed me the cheap plastic fastener and replaced it with steel screw. Then it happened to the left side - same story. Then it was the left side again - fixed again, ...

It's a shame really, I presume this is a dam for improving aerodynamics, part of what gets me 42 mpg on the highway (manual trans), but it's turning out to be, for me, a reason to trade this in and go back to European. I'm an old guy. Been buying NEW cars since the early '60s - Corvairs, Pontiacs, Oldsmobiles, Saabs, Audis, a Subaru, a Prius, a Volkswagen, and a Mini Cooper. Not one has screamed CHEAP like this, I don't remember any one of them ever having to go in for this number of repairs as long as I owned them, let alone the few months I’ve owned this one.

All of the more sport oriented cars (low to the ground) I've owned in the past have, now and then, scraped in front on certain driveways and on those cement things in parking lots that keep your car from going forward any farther. Certainly, none of those cars ever had to go in for repair when that happened. All it takes with this car is a barely noticeable scrape on a driveway and oops, there on one side of the car or the other that plastic piece is there dragging on the ground.

Chevy would be wise to replace that hard plastic part with one of hard rubber, thoroughly attached hard rubber, and do it as a retrofit. Then, grumpy old men like me wouldn’t get so upset and rant on like this.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

KenJr said:


> About every few weeks I take my Eco in for that problem. The first time it was hanging down on the right side, they showed me the cheap plastic fastener and replaced it with steel screw. Then it happened to the left side - same story. Then it was the left side again - fixed again, ...
> 
> It's a shame really, I presume this is a dam for improving aerodynamics, part of what gets me 42 mpg on the highway (manual trans), but it's turning out to be, for me, a reason to trade this in and go back to European. I'm an old guy. Been buying NEW cars since the early '60s - Corvairs, Pontiacs, Oldsmobiles, Saabs, Audis, a Subaru, a Prius, a Volkswagen, and a Mini Cooper. Not one has screamed CHEAP like this, I don't remember any one of them ever having to go in for this number of repairs as long as I owned them, let alone the few months I’ve owned this one.
> 
> ...



not sure what state your in... but screw trading it in... lemon law that car over that silly issue if it really bothers you and keeps reoccurring! 

I know I would!


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

"I'm mad because I keep slamming a piece of my car into concrete and asphalt and parking blocks and I can't understand why it keeps breaking."

Oh, brother.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> "I'm mad because I keep slamming a piece of my car into concrete and asphalt and parking blocks and I can't understand why it keeps breaking."
> 
> Oh, brother.


My thoughts exactly


----------



## jdshaeffer (Oct 18, 2015)

I have had mine for 2 weeks now and everyday its lay down on the parking lot and snap it back in place. I suppose it is time to do the dealer thing.


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

I just checked my wife's 2012 Eco and the air dam is snug as a bug. And after running my hands along it I can say it's scraped plenty. Must have got a well fitted one.


----------

